# Heavy G-Wiz



## speedyxjs (Dec 20, 2014)

Hypothetically speaking, how much worse would performance could one expect if Reva G-Wiz running gear were used in a car 3 times the weight with the intention of replacing parts to increase performance at a later date?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

bone stock driveline, 3x worse acceleration and probably 25mph top speed, and it might take a few tries to get over a speed bump


----------

